# Magazine Slick of Grass Monkey [LEDSeedz]



## Kraven (Jul 12, 2018)

I was a tester on this strain and am one of the few that have a true F1 of GM...even in later Fgens she is consistently the same flower with insane frost and a ridiculously potent punch on each toke.... Peace


----------



## powerplanter (Jul 14, 2018)

That's a beautiful plant...


----------



## Kraven (Jul 14, 2018)

powerplanter said:


> That's a beautiful plant...




Thank you for the kind words, I appreciate it.


----------



## ness (Jul 23, 2018)

Good morning Beautiful picture Kraven.


----------

